
White Supremacy in America – Rolling Stone - rbanffy
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-features/the-history-of-white-supremacy-in-america-205171/
======
neatze
I wish the article would go into differences between patriotism and
nationalism. (eg. not all patriotism is nationalism and not all nationalism is
racism)

